# oregon breeders



## dogo (Sep 12, 2009)

looking for an apbt non bully type. no gotti,RE, gaff,watchdog.ect
here in oregon or even washington.
looking for a working dog. want to compete WP. 
anyone know of any?
prefere blue nose(also love the black and white pits)

also unrelated( im a little fuzzy on the real def of blue nose/red nose,brindle,fawn.) are they all refering to its coat? if so what would you call a black pit?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i dont know of any in that area personally, however this site is a great resource as far as researching what you really want. i dont know how breeders here would feel about a newer member taking home a working dog, but everyones gotta start somewhere.. look for dogs that have champions in the pedigrees, tighter bred dogs and kennels who work there dogs and title them


**also, sometimes its better to drive if you find what you are looking for and it doesnt happen to be in your immediate area. find a breeder you feel is producing what you want, dont just limit yourself to whats local.

i for example will be driving to tennessee from oklahoma to pick up my pup


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

dogo said:


> looking for an apbt non bully type. no gotti,RE, gaff,watchdog.ect
> here in oregon or even washington.
> looking for a working dog. want to compete WP.
> anyone know of any?
> prefere blue nose(also love the black and white pits)?


do you understand that the majority of blue dogs have ambully blood in them?
Its next to imposable to find a true apbt that is blue.
you can find a apbt with considerable amounts of amstaff that are blue or blue amstaffs but the game dog,apbt,is seldom found in blue because breedings are based on performance not color,so if one happens to be bred it'll be a fluke and hard as hell to find,and if someone tells you they have one there probably lying,i mean look them papers over good.
this isn't to discount any one breeding blue dogs to standard,and it isn't worth fighting over,I'm not just running off at the mouth,it's the truth.
Now to make it even more complicated,you can find registered apbts that breed true and are blue,but you have to realize that the ukc and adba will register any akc staff as a apbt.



dogo said:


> also unrelated( im a little fuzzy on the real def of blue nose/red nose,brindle,fawn.) are they all refering to its coat? if so what would you call a black pit?


its a pitbull,or apbt,or amstaff or bully depending on its linage.nose and coat colors are just that,nothing more.
its just like a blond,red or brown haired person.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

cane76 said:


> do you understand that the majority of blue dogs have ambully blood in them?
> Its next to imposable to find a true apbt that is blue.
> you can find a apbt with considerable amounts of amstaff that are blue or blue amstaffs but the game dog,apbt,is seldom found in blue because breedings are based on performance not color,so if one happens to be bred it'll be a fluke and hard as hell to find,and if someone tells you they have one there probably lying,i mean look them papers over good.
> this isn't to discount any one breeding blue dogs to standard,and it isn't worth fighting over,I'm not just running off at the mouth,it's the truth.
> ...


well said cane, and staffy i have to disagree with you about a first time owner getting a working dog lex is my first dog that i have to care for myself and shes got lots of game in her ped and i think with proper research its easy to have a high energy dog just make sure ur gunna be a high energy owner and walk the goddam dog every single day not just on weekends or some shit like that. And to the op if your looking for a game type pit dont worry about colors and focus on bloodlines like jeep, redboy, chinaman, coby thats whats gunna tell you what kind of dog ur getting


----------



## dogo (Sep 12, 2009)

jeep lex said:


> well said cane, and staffy i have to disagree with you about a first time owner getting a working dog lex is my first dog that i have to care for myself and shes got lots of game in her ped and i think with proper research its easy to have a high energy dog just make sure ur gunna be a high energy owner and walk the goddam dog every single day not just on weekends or some shit like that. And to the op if your looking for a game type pit dont worry about colors and focus on bloodlines like jeep, redboy, chinaman, coby thats whats gunna tell you what kind of dog ur getting


nice thanks. ya everything we have here is ALL gotti/watchdog/RE/gaff no (in my opinion) real Apbt. i want a game dog so i guess any color will do.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

game dogs dont come in blue,no line breeds for it at all.you can get a show and go pitterstaff and it will be blue and bred to standard and some of those dogs have been successful in the box,honestly if your stuck on a blue dog,thats the rout you'll have to take.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

tnt produces blue dogs that are closer to the adba standard but i beleive they are pitterstaff crosses not true apbt


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There are nice blue dogs out there but if your stuck on color you might have an issue finding a good one. I know many good breeders in Wa but they have show lines. So you want game lines? Just curious why game lines?


----------



## dogo (Sep 12, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> There are nice blue dogs out there but if your stuck on color you might have an issue finding a good one. I know many good breeders in Wa but they have show lines. So you want game lines? Just curious why game lines?


i want to compete wp maybe even protection.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

IMO GB dogs are harder for a first time owner and if it's your fist time in the dog sports. They do not necessarily make the best for newbies when it comes to sports, they can be a handful if you are not experienced. But if that is what you want a nice gamebred dog is not too hard to find, pick up an Gazette and pick a breeder.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

what is wrong with the watchdog line? they are good dogs. and mine is very game he takes out wild boars by him self. and he is mostly watchdog.
Bully Breed Resource Pedigree Database - MATT'S "New Blue"


----------



## dogo (Sep 12, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> IMO GB dogs are harder for a first time owner and if it's your fist time in the dog sports. They do not necessarily make the best for newbies when it comes to sports, they can be a handful if you are not experienced. But if that is what you want a nice gamebred dog is not too hard to find, pick up an Gazette and pick a breeder.


whats a Gazette?


----------



## dogo (Sep 12, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> what is wrong with the watchdog line? they are good dogs. and mine is very game he takes out wild boars by him self. and he is mostly watchdog.
> Bully Breed Resource Pedigree Database - MATT'S "New Blue"


i dont like ambullys. 
arent watchdog considered ambully? i could be wrong.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

LOOK AT THE PEDIGREE AN YOU TELL ME


----------



## dogo (Sep 12, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> LOOK AT THE PEDIGREE AN YOU TELL ME


watchdog bloodline are ambullys....so im confused as what you are talking about...i said i dont like ambullys....i'm sorry your dog is one???? its my personal opinion it has nothing to do with you or your dog!!!

p.s ambullys are not apbt.
"And that is the problem I have. Am Bullies are here to stay. I have nothing against the breed but I have a MAJOR problem with Am Bully breeders who label their dogs as pit bulls. As I have said before, the Am Bully breeders and owner wanted their own breed separate from the pit bull so stop calling them pit bulls. For instance, Mugleston Kennels. They call their dogs pit bulls. Unless I am looking at the wrong breed of dog, pit bulls look nothing like their dogs."

my sentiments exactly!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

dogo said:


> watchdog bloodline are ambullys....so im confused as what you are talking about...i said i dont like ambullys....i'm sorry your dog is one???? its my personal opinion it has nothing to do with you or your dog!!!
> 
> p.s ambullys are not apbt.
> "And that is the problem I have. Am Bullies are here to stay. I have nothing against the breed but I have a MAJOR problem with Am Bully breeders who label their dogs as pit bulls. As I have said before, the Am Bully breeders and owner wanted their own breed separate from the pit bull so stop calling them pit bulls. For instance, Mugleston Kennels. They call their dogs pit bulls. Unless I am looking at the wrong breed of dog, pit bulls look nothing like their dogs."
> ...


Yeah I hear ya there and yes most WD are considered Ambullies, a ped can tell you only so much or nothing at all if the dog is paper hung.
The gazette is the ADBA magazine and many gamebred dogs are advertised there
Here is a link start there.

American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## dogo (Sep 12, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Yeah I hear ya there and yes most WD are considered Ambullies, a ped can tell you only so much or nothing at all if the dog is paper hung.
> The gazette is the ADBA magazine and many gamebred dogs are advertised there
> Here is a link start there.
> 
> American Dog Breeders Association


thank you. i guess he got offended bcuz i said i didnt want a WD bloodline dog. i'll check out the gazette.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

some watch dog stuff went into dogs that were recognized in the box,early on,but you have to have a discriminating eye,and think out side the box to get the real picture,IMHO.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i guess pitterstaff is considered am bully to some is this meaning they are the same thing? i have no idea but from what i can find on all the dogs in MY WD bloodline is that they are weight pull catchdog and box dogs.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

dogo said:


> looking for an apbt non bully type. no gotti,RE, gaff,watchdog.ect
> here in oregon or even washington.
> looking for a working dog. want to compete WP.
> anyone know of any?
> ...


do a search,why have others do the foot work for ya,theres so much info out there.


----------

